# S650 bobcat 2014 (tier 4)



## Wacker57 (Jan 2, 2018)

1- does anybody know where the fuel pick up line is on the fuel tank? I lifted the cab and found one line that went to the fuel fIll hose. Also one electrical connection in the same area (fuel Tank). Could not find the fuel pick up line.

2- it looks like the fuel line goes to some kind of aluminum manifold. Then it goes to the fuel filter and then to the siphon ball and then to the injector pump. My problem is the line that comes to all that is coming from underneath the frame So I can’t follow it from it coming from the fuel tank.

3- I cut the fuel line and put a T in. connected the return line, the fuel line to injector pump, and ran a line to a fuel can filled up. Still won’t start.

anybody have any ideas?
Do I need to run a fuel pump from the fuel can


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not sure on new ones but the old ones you could rig a hose to the siphon ball amd pump prime it amd keep it going from a fuel can. There was a thumb svrew on the injector rail to bleed off air. Also fill fuel filter up before starting any of it. There is an access panel under the belly to get to the drain on tank it's a wedge drain w grommet.

What symptoms do you have that u think no fuel? If u lost the pickup they usually break a little ways down amd filling up tank to tippy top will get them running. They starts dieing out when you hit the level of broken pickup with the sloshing of fuel


----------



## Wacker57 (Jan 2, 2018)

demetrios007 said:


> Not sure on new ones but the old ones you could rig a hose to the siphon ball amd pump prime it amd keep it going from a fuel can. There was a thumb svrew on the injector rail to bleed off air. Also fill fuel filter up before starting any of it. There is an access panel under the belly to get to the drain on tank it's a wedge drain w grommet.
> 
> What symptoms do you have that u think no fuel? If u lost the pickup they usually break a little ways down amd filling up tank to tippy top will get them running. They starts dieing out when you hit the level of broken pickup with the sloshing of fuel


I've watched YouTube videos of where the pick up tube should be but can't find a video of my model bobcat. The fuel pick up line is nowhere to be found by lifting the cab that I can see. I was able to get it started by running the fuel line into a gas can along with the return line. I need to replace the return line. It's gotten old and is leaking around the injectors.

do you know if there's a fuel pump along with the fuel injector pump?

I can't work on it anymore right now because we're getting 12 to 15 inches of snow today and tonight. Really would've like to have it working.


----------



## Wacker57 (Jan 2, 2018)

2014 bobcat skid steer with doosan Engine... sounds crazy but there are two fuel pick up lines.... I talk to the dealership and they said they both have the solid stick into the tank so it should not be broken off... I went ahead and purchased the return hose line from the injectors back to the injector pump. New siphon ball...

The second line from the fuel tank goes to a radiator like cooler for the fuel... some kind of bypass system for really hot days when the fuel gets real hot.... there is some kind of non-electrical aluminum block valve that controls this....

does anybody know anything about this kind of system? And maybe know how to bypass it. Or block it.?


----------

